# How to combine NAS, firewall and public internet access?



## unladenswallow (Jul 22, 2013)

I am looking at implementing networking infrastructure for a club. The requirements are:

1. A private wired network, comprising PCs, printers and a NAS server. This network will have Internet access via an ADSL modem/router.
2. One or more WiFi access points (separate from the ADSL modem/router) providing Internet access for club members via the same ADSL modem/router as in (1).
3. It must not be possible to access the private network via the WiFi access points. I do not want to rely on access control to prevent this (which wouldn't work for the printers in any case), I want to have a firewall or similar so that it is impossible to discover or ping devices on the private network from devices connected to the access point.

I was hoping to find a NAS box that had 2 LAN ports, one of which can be used to connect to the ADSL router and the other used for the private network, with a firewall between them. So far I haven't found one. Another possibility I considered was to use an Ethernet switch with integrated NAT and firewall for the private LAN, however the ADSL router would also have to implement NAT for the wireless users, and I understand that cascading two devices that perform NAT can be problematic.

What is the simplest and/or most cost-effective method of implementing these requirements?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Internet<>modem/non wireless router<>vlan switch<> wifi AP's, wired pcs

You would separate the guest network from the business network via the vlans. The router would provide dhcp ips to all in the same subnet. Due to the vlans you would not be able to ping between the vlans.

The internet port and the ports the printers are attached to would be members of both vlans which will allow guests internet access and printing access [if you desire] but no other access would take place between the vlans


----------



## unladenswallow (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks! I've not come across VLAN switches before. Can you recommend any particular 8-port gigabit VLAN switch? My usual supplier (scan.co.uk) appears to stock only 10/100 VLAN switches.


----------



## unladenswallow (Jul 22, 2013)

Some research has turned up the Netgear GS108E as an affordable 8-port VLAN switch. Does anyone have any experience with setting up VLANs on this? The reviews generally seem to indicate that it is OK, although it doesn't have a web interface for setting it up, so it needs to be configured using the supplied Windows app.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a GS108Tv2 netgear switch for providing a vlan for our cottage rental whereas my home is on a different vlan. Works great.


----------

